# want my astra z20let 888 remapped



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

apart from courtenays n regal, anyone know of a decent place tha will remap a z20let, i know theres some cowboys out there, so want a decent one, prefer eds software


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

there's also Thorney too.


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

andy theres been a lot of probs lately with eds maps m8 be carefull m8


----------



## sheph (Feb 17, 2009)

vxr performance centre or DAP:thumb:


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

VXR performance centre is the EDS map, regal's an aggressive map and also EDS, only heard good stuff about Courtenay's


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

got it done bt ecuevolution for time being, great guy really knows his stuff n only £175:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

we can do them  ill check with our mapper tomorrow on what we get out of them.

We have one coming in for a Diff and KW V3's soon.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> we can do them  ill check with our mapper tomorrow on what we get out of them.
> 
> We have one coming in for a Diff and KW V3's soon.


i want your job so so bad.

goodluck with the remap anyway what mods has it got?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> i want your job so so bad.


Its alright I suppose. Had to pick up and drop off a brand new Carrera4s last friday so we could remap it and need todo the same tomorrow so we can fit a Milltek. Its not all good you know :lol: 

as for the re-map we can get about 30bhp out of them and about 55llbft


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> we can do them  ill check with our mapper tomorrow on what we get out of them.
> 
> We have one coming in for a Diff and KW V3's soon.


That would be interesting:thumb:


----------



## Nobbie (Apr 8, 2008)

As a side, i'm a co-ord for www.migweb.co.uk, one of out guys had a zlet remapped at AmD a few years back and had nothing but good things to say.

Remember also that a VXR turbo and VXR injectors aren't too expensive either, then your looking at nearly 250, then you can look at FMIC's.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

essex seems a bit far for me, how much is your maps, are the custom, or all same as i have on there atm, was hoping for a mildly agressive map like regal/eds


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

The map for your car is £399.95 and we set the car up on the dyno to suit your mods and we can make it aggresive or a nice lenear graph.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

well hopefully have my 888 back next wk from paint shop, a few wks for paint to cure then will be looking at remap, just need to find a intercooler, which is a pig to fit on the coupe turbos, just no room, usually means cutting bumper which i just dont want to do, there is a kit, but at £700 is mighty expensive, dont think have time to save in time for the vauxhall show


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

You can get a cooler from Courtenays mate, dont have to cut bumper:thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Thumper888 said:


> You can get a cooler from Courtenays mate, dont have to cut bumper:thumb:


at £600 is pricey, they turn the fan and bumper still has 2 b trimmed a ickle, fitting a slimline fan is the option, but u cant just wire it it, u need to use the oe connector resitor or sumit otherwise u get a eml


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

Blimey, what sort of power are you going for?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

wanna try aim or 300bhp,but want 2 settle for 260ish for moment,aka ph3, but trying 2 find a company that will fit a fmic n remap to ph3 at a sensible price, courtenay is £1300 inc fmic, is a bit much for me atm to be honest


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

Are you a member of any clubs....


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Thumper888 said:


> Are you a member of any clubs....


astra sport:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

I am a member of the Vauxhall Sports Car clunb, soon to be Vauxhall Drivers Club:thumb::thumb:


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Thumper888 said:


> I am a member of the Vauxhall Sports Car clunb, soon to be Vauxhall Drivers Club:thumb::thumb:


thats the posh one, u gora pay 2 go on there, do they have a lmf discount,or any of the big tuners discounts


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

:thumb:We have had a few changes check this out www.vauxhalldriversclub.co.uk


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

just reg, but is nuffin on there:lol::lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

these have adverts in total vauxhall

http://www.midpointgarage.co.uk/EDS.html


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

welsh-andy said:


> just reg, but is nuffin on there:lol::lol:


brand new site fella, give it a chance


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

well got my fmic on way, going to red dot on a group bur for a remap. so touch wood a few wks i shud be hitting 270=280bhp:thumb:


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

very nice indeed, you going to pv, i will come and say hello


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

all ready for my fmic, shud b ere 2moz if m8 remebers 2 bring up:lol:

















been attacking from end with g220 and fast cut and menz final finish 2day, then cg creme glaze, 2 coats of js 109, followed by coats colly 915:thumb:


----------



## GotBoost (Jun 7, 2009)

to get the optimum out of your car you require live mapping on a dyno, and not a generic 'flash' that has no capacity for realtime mapping.

I can offer a Dastek Unichip Q supplied fitted and mapped for between £450 and £550, custom live mapped to your setup and easily remapped for future mods.

[email protected] Based in Llandow, South Wales.


----------

